# Service und Support > Testforum >  keine icons, keine Ueilen

## Hvielemi

aufm ipad: adgjdgjmdv h dbn sgjmsfhmsghmsghmsghksghkketueezikegjkkkRHIKEGJK
*
Aufm ifon*: adgjdgjmdv h dbn sgjmsfhmsghmsghmsghksghkketueezikegjkkk
RHIKEGJK

Hmmmm, bei Bearbeitung aufm ipad gehen die Zeilenumbche verloren, 
die ich aufm ifon gesetzt hab.Farbe und Fett bleiben drin ... Metabolit!

Und nun hah ich sie wieder aufm ifon reingefummelt.
Sehr mühsam wg kleinem Bildschirm umd Tasten

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Konrad,

also auf dem Tablet und dem Smartphone von der Konkurenz (fängt mit S an und hört mit g auf) geht das alles problemlos.

Das Dumme ist nur, ich bin nicht auf die Tastatur adaptiert... da werden ab und an schon mal die Wegstaben verbuchselt...

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Tom

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hvielemi,

schon mal eine Datensicherung mit anschließendem *Reset* versucht?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

Bis vor drei Tagen ging es ja auch auf dem Ipatsch, dann
muss ich mich wohl irgendwo 'verwischt' oder 'vertapt' haben.

Wer genau hingeguckt hat, konnte bei meinen Beiträgen
jene vom Tablett von jenen vom Laptop unterscheiden
an der geringeren Zahl von Links, offenen Links statt
benannten und ähnlichen Vereinfachungen, ganz einfach 
weil es mühsamer ist auf Glas, statt auf Tasten.

Nun such ich fieberhaft nach der Veränderung der Einstellungen,
die mir die Icon-Zeile und den Zeilenumbruch gestohlen haben.

Wie oben demonstriert, geht das alles auf dem iPfon bestens. 
Aber eben, eine metabolitische Fummelarbeit unter der Lupe.

Hvielemi


@Heribert
Nein, das würd ich nie versuchen, ohne einen Spezialisten an meiner Seite  :Blinzeln: 
Und wie gesagt, in anderen Foren funzt das alles bestens.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hvielemi,

"Reset", also das Zurücksetzen des Gerätes auf den Stand d. Auslieferung, ist eine Möglichkeit, aber erst, wenn alles andere versagt hat. Brauchst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. Hast Du meinen und Winfrieds gestrige Tipps in Deinem Thread "iPad-Einstellungen, wer kann mir helfen bitte?" gesehen?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> 
> "Reset", also das Zurücksetzen des Gerätes auf den Stand d. Auslieferung, ist eine Möglichkeit, aber erst, wenn alles andere versagt hat. Brauchst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. Hast Du meinen und Winfrieds gestrige Tipps in Deinem Thread "iPad-Einstellungen, wer kann mir helfen bitte?" gesehen?


Ja, hab ich, Danke. 
Dann die Versuchsreihe hier, die ich eigentlich wieder löschen wollte, 
aber die berühmte Stunde war schon vorbei. Unt nunn sint de Tppffhlr kunzerwirrt.
Ist ja im Testfohrum ...

----------


## Heribert

> @Heribert
> Nein, das würd ich nie versuchen, ohne einen Spezialisten an meiner Seite 
> Und wie gesagt, in anderen Foren funzt das alles bestens.


Hätte ich vermutet, dass Du des Lesens und des gedanklichen Umsetzens nicht fähig wärst, hätte ich Dir den Link nicht mitgeteilt.
Zudem ist der Ablauf nicht schwieriger als beim Android-Tablet. Mit einem Reset wird jeglicher Schrott, der sich mit der Zeit angesammelt hat entfernt.

Nach Deinen Erfahrungen mit anderer Forensoftware müsste Holger, unser Foren-System-Administrator extra für Dich einen ambivalenten Editor in die Forensoftware eingebaut haben. - "Es liegt nicht an der Forensoftware". Es liegt meistens am Bediener und manchmal auch an der Software, obwohl Apfelbeisser das gegenüber Windoof- oder Gestalt-Usern stets leugnen würden.

Heribert

----------

